# hoping for s. rhombeus, 2.5" juvi serra



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

i picked this guy up after my LFS messed up getting a manueli for me.

i'm leaning towards s. rhombeus. i'm not sure how well you can tell from the pics, but i used a magnifier and the serrae appear to resemble s. rhombeus. that, and the elongation of the body. he is mostly olive green/silver, but does have a little purple on his belly, as you can probably see, and the orange red on his gill plate...not sure if any rhom variation has that?

be sure to click on, esp. the first pic to enlarge it if you have to.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

im no expert but it looks like a rhom to me

i would def like to see some clearer pics though


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

yes w/in a day or so.

i sure hope so, as i told sean-820, i get tired of my LFS calling everything either a black, gold, or brandtii. seems brandtii and gold spilos is all he knows specifically, every other serra is a black, and he's been selling the damn things for 30 years. i guess it's my fault for listening to him if it turns out as a sanchezi.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

dam you werent lying when you said he was thick!

im not sure but i hope that you got a rhom


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Yeah for some reason that doesn't by any means look like a sanchezi, but I'll hold my oppinion for clearer pics.
At my fish stores around here there are only 3 kinds of p's. Reds, very rarely golds, and extremely rarely blacks.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

edit, posted new pictures original thread.

if it's still unclear, i can try and get better pictures of the serrae, belly. i think i could if i used a darker colored container for photographing him, which would provide better contrast for pictures of the serrae.


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

Looks like a Rhombeus, very similar to the one I have..but is it really 2.5 Inches long??


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

imo , a rhom. A very nice juvi at that.


----------



## piranawick (Dec 1, 2004)

I'm goin to have to sy rhom....has the right profile IMO


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

Yanfloist said:


> Yeah for some reason that doesn't by any means look like a sanchezi, but I'll hold my oppinion for clearer pics.
> At my fish stores around here there are only 3 kinds of p's. Reds, very rarely golds, and extremely rarely blacks.


same as mine, pretty much except they usually have a rhom or sanchezi, 2-3 juvis in stock, occassionally piraya too, and very rarely a elong or brandtii


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

hey man just wanna thank you for this thread, i have the same kinda thing and was praying to god it was a rhom after some speculation of a sanchezi....thanks man very nice pictures of the scutes


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

np







glad it helped. looks like a peruvian one at that, if you look on OPEFE's sight.

i'm about 80-90% certain. i bought a cheap hand held magnifier to look at the serrae/scutes and they appear more like a rhom's. it was kinda crappy though, may get a better one. i wanna be as certain as possible, considering the vast difference in species, size. as i've said, the elongation points more towards rhom, as well, and he is thick towards his head.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Looks like a rhombeus to me as well. Certainly not a sanchezi...and it doesnt appear to be a member of the compressus group.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Grosse Gurke Posted Today, 03:01 PM
> Looks like a rhombeus to me


Agree.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

thanks for weighing-in guys


----------

